# power pro heat presses



## gabes7860 (Nov 21, 2007)

Has anyone used or have a Power Pro 16 x 20 heat press. If so how do they compare to the other machines. I'm looking for a press. I'm leaning toward a Geo Knight 16 x 20 clam shell. I don't want to waste money on a machine that won't last. Any suggestions?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you have a link to the Power Pro heat press that you are considering? I ask because of the companies will private label a press with their own name. So, it could be the same press as another brand name on the market.

What are you looking to do with the press? What type of application? Are you set on a swing away press and know the pros / cons of a swing away? I am not against a swing away press at all. But some styles of press work better for different applications. There are also other features that are not on the Geo DK20S press (i.e. auto open, digital pressure,...). Just some things to consider.

Mark


----------



## gabes7860 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I have been talking about opening a t-shirt company for years, and have finally decided to take the leap. I am 47 and time is running out hahaha. I just don't want to buy without knowing the differences between all the presses. I have been designing on illustrator for a few years now to have a base of illustrations for when I'm ready to do this. I'm also looking for a printer with a bulk ink system (looking for an aray of colors), and a plotter for cutting out my designs I print. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't see anything that alarms me on that press. It has a lifetime warranty on it's heating elements. The only thing I'd be concerned about is getting parts if you need them. I'd contact your seller to find out if parts are readily available.

I've been looking into either getting an Epson 1400 or 1800 with a bulk ink system. I'd most likely get a refurb unit directly from Epson and the bulk ink system elsewhere. The thing to keep in mind is that with the 1400 you would NEED a bulk ink system to use it for t-shirt transfers because out of the box, that printer uses dye inks. Not good. So you would need the pigment inks in a bulk system. The 1800 uses pigment inks out of the box.

For a plotter, if you're only planning on doing t-shirts with it, I'd suggest looking at the Graphtec CE5000-40 CraftROBO Pro from Specialty Graphics Supply

It will accept media up to 19" wide and cut almost 15" wide. It's a professional machine, unlike the smaller CC200-20 CraftROBO (not pro) or the Roland Stika cutters.

If you think you might like to do signs later on, I'd suggest the Graphtec CE5000-60 24" plotter. It's the CraftROBO Pro's big brother.  It's also available at Specialty.

We have the CE5000-60 and absolutely love it!

If you have any specific questions about these plotters I'm more than happy to answer.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The Power Pro is a Stahls Mighty Press, I am just about certain as is the Phoenix Phire is Stahls Hotronics press, its just private labeled. You can't go wrong if the price is good.

R.


----------



## gabes7860 (Nov 21, 2007)

I need an opinion: which is my best purchase for my money Hotronix 16 x 20, Mighty Press 16 x 20, or the Geo Knight 16 x 20? I know its only a couple hundred difference, but looking for long term reliability. Thanks much for your opinions!!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hotronix and Mighty press is the same manufacturer, Geo Knight did have some electronic glitches at one time but I think they fixed that problem,, any of these presses are very good.

R.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would go with the Hotronix 16" x 20" if you are talking about the one with the digital pressure guage. For a long time, light pressure from one person could be medium to another. The digital pressure guage eliminates that factor and the digital time & temperature guages take care of the other two factors that we care about when heat pressing. So, this new press covers it all. I think the list on it is $1295.00 and the Mighty Press is less expensive.


----------

